# My daughter in Singapore



## Sylvia

Hi, my name is Sylvia and I mostly joined to see if I could get a e-mail pal for my daughter. She and her boyfriend may be moving from California to Singapore for 2 years in July and she has so many questions but hasn't had much luck in finding any answers. Her boyfriends company will be re-locating them and she will need a job (she's an RN/CNOR) while she is there and needs to know all the legalities. Any help woould be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi Sylvia, welcome to the forums.

If your daughter has Internet access, she's certainly welcome to stop by here to meet the gang and get whatever advice we collectively have to offer. Or you can post some questions for her and pass the resulting information along to her.

I don't know Singapore at all, but I have heard that nursing can be a tricky profession to relocate overseas. Nursing credentials don't always transfer too well to another country, and many countries have the requirement that medical personnel must speak (and be tested in) the local language. She may want to contact the Singapore Consulate in the US (they probably have a website) to find out about how her professional certificate will (or won't) be accepted.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sylvia

Hi Bev, thanks for your reply. She has tried several places and hasn't gotten very far as there is conflicting information. She will have all of her papers up to date to take with her but she was just hoping to 'talk' to someone one-on-one as questions arose. She's very excited about going but doesn't know what to expect.


----------



## synthia

I do have some experience with the excellent health care system in Singapore. I spent four days in the hospital there, and I don't know what they will say about her qualifications, but I do know that it will be a very different experience.

First, Singapore has the lowest infant mortality rate in the world, and ranks third in life expectancy. The US, on the other hand, is 41st and 42nd. There are some comparability problems on what is included in the infant mortality rate, but Singapore's ranking is impressive.

Most people in Singapore speak English. In the past I have met English, Irish, and Australian nurses working there, so language probably isn't a problem. 

I was in a ward (something we don't have in the US any more) in a private hospital. Medications always arrived on time, practically to the minute. If I used my buzzer, and someone wasn't at my side in about 30 seconds, I received an apology. The doctor came to see me every day, sometimes several times per day. I was not in a life threatening situation. I doubt pay is as high, since I think the internist charged only about $30 per hospital day.

The system is set up on the English model, which has different qualifications, and the levels don't exactly match up. I do know that nurses trained in that system must take additional courses to work in the US and Canada, but I don't know how it works going the other way.

My internist did a fellowship at the Cleveland Clinic, so there are doctors there who are familiar with the American system.


----------



## Sylvia

Thanks Synthia, it kind of reminds me of the old British hospitals and how efficient they were, especially with the matron running around. I always loved the nurses uniforms there, and those little hats, I wonder if they still have them. Someone told my daughter to become a civil servant and she would have a better chance of securing a job there so she is now looking into that.


----------



## myqute

If you're in radiology or some specialised area of nursing, like gynaecology (abortions!) it's easier to get a nursing job in Singapore. Best to get Saturday's copy of Straits Times'...look through and see if there's any job description that may help. Another way is to look up the NEW HEALTH CARE GROUP of websites to see if there are vacancies.

Good luck!


----------



## Sylvia

Thank you so much for the info, I will pass it on to my daughter.


----------



## myqute

Oh I made a mistake....Should be National Healthcare Group Linked to many hospitals here in Singapore.

Nursing careers in NUH
Nursing Care - Career Development Opportunities

Noticed my avatar is still in Christmas attire! lol

My pleasure Sylvia...and good luck to your daughter!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Chatting just got more interesting!
IMVU: My avatar page: qutepangy
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Guest

I have collected some jobs website which may be useful to you here

Jobs

Try some of these websites before you leave for Singapore.


----------

